# what bf% do pecs get defined at?



## crazyman17 (Feb 16, 2011)

ok i know there is no ultimate answer, but i'm just asking generally.

i see a lot of guys with defined pecs, but no visible abs, so i've come to assume defined pecs can be achieved at higher bf% than abs.

abs are generally visible 10% or lower, what's your opinion on chest?>

ie. to get abs you would need to cut for 2-3 months, would chest get defined faster during that time period and about how long to define chest on strict diet and cardio


----------



## s3_abv (Feb 10, 2010)

The bigger the chest muscle the more able you will see it. Body fat around 10% is pretty lean and will show muscle definition more ect.......


----------



## IrishRaver (Feb 4, 2010)

2-3 months.....depending on a LOT of things

You've actually answered your own question "would chest get defined faster" yes, as you said the pecs are more easily visible than abs therefore go from an undefined state to a defined state faster than abs will


----------

